# Why are my poems always emo?



## Akusai (Apr 16, 2009)

I've written alot of poems in my day (Most of which haven't been posted) and they're all emo and depressing, but That's all I can think about when writing a poem........ I wonder why.......


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 19, 2009)

It's fine. Poems are a representation of your very soul, your core. It doesn't matter how depressing they are.


----------



## Akusai (Apr 20, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> It's fine. Poems are a representation of your very soul, your core. It doesn't matter how depressing they are.



Then my core is a cold, dark, depressing place filled with death and hatred


----------



## angel kaim (Apr 20, 2009)

i guess you focus on one part (probably the most exersized) of the right part of your brain. try some meditation and reflection before writing. eventuallly after you finally realize that your life isnt as bad as your brain tells you it it, youll be able to write poems on the joys and pleasures of life. poems arent representations of your core, they are reviews of the souls activities (or something like that*shrugs*).


----------



## Akusai (Apr 21, 2009)

Meh


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 22, 2009)

You could try using your brain to write poems, rather than your heart.
I know, I know.  Crazy idea.  But it just might work.
Try humor, for example.  Write a poem about a rebellious piece of buttered toast.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 22, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> You could try using your brain to write poems, rather than your heart.
> I know, I know.  Crazy idea.  But it just might work.
> Try humor, for example.  Write a poem about a rebellious piece of buttered toast.



"And lo came the knife,
down, down
and spilled the jelly from his veins"

OHSHI--


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2009)

Your tendency toward writing 'emo' poetry is probably based on something you'd like to get off your chest but are unwilling to touch. I'd suggest meditating on yourself, figure out what's bothering you, get that onto paper and expanding upon it. Also, you might want to do as others suggested, find a comical topic and stick to the theme while writing about it.


----------



## Akusai (Apr 28, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> You could try using your brain to write poems, rather than your heart.
> I know, I know.  Crazy idea.  But it just might work.
> Try humor, for example.  Write a poem about a rebellious piece of buttered toast.



Well, I do have a friend in the U.K. who wrote a book about a piece of toast........ www.drowningtoaster.co.uk if you wanna read it......


----------

